# Outbackers.com Merchandise?



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

We are new to Outbacker's as of today and I have read about the Outbacker decals, and have read mention as to a Outbacker hat and license plate frame. My question is is there a specific place where Outbacker merchandise is offered for purchase?

T-shirts, sweatshirts, hats, plate frames, etc are always great to have!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good question...

There was a link to the Outback store before we had the major software upgrade a few weeks back. Now, I no longer see that link.

Wait a few more minutes and a handy dandy MOD will come on-line and will solve all problems.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This is a question for PDX_Doug as I do not know where the link is either.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The Outbackers.com General Store is taking a brief vacation will it gets rebuilt for the new forum software. It will be back soon.
In the meantime, if anybody is interested in a new hat or shirt, please contact me directly and we can get you set up.

Thanks for your patience,
Doug


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

How about a spare tire cover?









Don't hate me for asking Doug!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> How about a spare tire cover?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Perfect, we will patiently wait for the grand re-opening since our bank account is still very sad after our Outback purchase...  NO regrets though, just happy campers here!


----------

